

Beautiful Code - mehulkar
http://mehulkar.tumblr.com/post/22703002794/beautiful-code

======
mehulkar
What are the elements of beautiful code?

~~~
mhd
Why "beautiful" instead of "elegant"?

~~~
mehulkar
what's the difference?

